# General Manager Opening for an Upscale Restaurant - Omaha, NE



## Sherrybrown77

Qualified candidates must be guest-focused, results driven and committed to achieving the highest standards in food safety, quality and sanitation. Typically, there are 6-8 weeks of management training.

Offering:
* Competitive Medical Plans for you and your family
* Excellent Dental & Vision Coverage
* 401K options
* Short & Long Term Disability
* Basic & Supplemental Life Insurance
* Managing Partnerships
* Paid Training / Ongoing Development and Tuition Reimbursement
* Manager's Dining Gold Card
* 2 Weeks Vacation in Your 1st Year plus your birthday off
* Bonus Package


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Sherrybrown77 said:


> Qualified candidates must be guest-focused, results driven and committed to achieving the highest standards in food safety, quality and sanitation. Typically, there are 6-8 weeks of management training.
> 
> Offering:
> * Competitive Medical Plans for you and your family
> * Excellent Dental & Vision Coverage
> * 401K options
> * Short & Long Term Disability
> * Basic & Supplemental Life Insurance
> * Managing Partnerships
> * Paid Training / Ongoing Development and Tuition Reimbursement
> * Manager's Dining Gold Card
> * 2 Weeks Vacation in Your 1st Year plus your birthday off
> * Bonus Package


I would most definitely be interested if you could provide a bit more details, maybe we can exchange numbers ?


----------



## Sherrybrown77

TheSaladGuy said:


> I would most definitely be interested if you could provide a bit more details, maybe we can exchange numbers ?





TheSaladGuy said:


> I would most definitely be interested if you could provide a bit more details, maybe we can exchange numbers ?





TheSaladGuy said:


> I would most definitely be interested if you could provide a bit more details, maybe we can exchange numbers ?


----------



## Sherrybrown77

My number is 714.328.5108.


----------

